# Strawberry ice off



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup it's fishable and will probably be ice free by next Wednesday. 
Get ya some! 
I caught 5 in 4 hours of fishing. I would have caught more if I would have fished it at near sunrise or sunset. However we got there at noon and fished until 4. Clear sunny skies and clear water doest lend it's self to good fishing shallow water.






























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Good work. Better get there as soon as you can folks. Every open edge will be packed with people when it starts opening up. I hate Strawberry for that reason. That and those weak Bonnie cuts! More 'bows and some sterile brook trout please!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ice off isn't the only time you can catch fish at the berry. Heck I've had 100 fish days in the summer when I had a boat. Ice off for me has actually been pretty poor fishing. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll agree with you on the weak Bonnie cuts. Soon as they hit your lure their mouth opens up and they come in like a wet sock. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

One from two nights ago at the ladders









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Pretty fish. Just look at the one in pic 2.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone been up there since then? I'm curious if this rain is snow at that elevation and what the ice/water conditions are these days.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ice has been completly off for almost 2 weeks. You can launch a boat. Won't see ice until next yeat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I got skunked on saturday


----------

